# I'll speak for trees to thousands



## xtremetrees (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a scheduled speaking appointment with Master Gardners in my area.
I have lots of work to do before hand. They offer me some power point based computer generated slide show. I have thought of useing this medium to convey what I know about trees.
I have thought of various handouts as well.
I hope it goes well as I am a complete novice at this but consider it a great honor to stand up for trees infront of literally hundreds to possibly thousands this year.
I'll be buying a lap top and a projector just for this. 

I kinda feel overwhelmed about it all. 

Any others have experience in this area


----------



## xtremetrees (Feb 6, 2006)

*Power point*

Hey treeco,
Ive not even spoken yet, thou I am listed at ISA. Already I am being scheduled into Jan and Feb of 07. 
I lack fundamental knowledge about ornamentals so it will be a challenge for me to learn from them and become a Master Gardner as well.

Yes the powerpoint is a co-op with Mastergardners and county extension. They are willing to meet me at the xtension office to use it, though I plan to buy my own projector at a whopping 600 bucks. If you have one can I rent it.lol

What areas did your presentation cover bro?
Ive thought of the oldest trees by coutry's Japan, USSR, etc. followed by the champion trees by county.

Does the powerpoint play Mpg's.
How m8uch time did you invest. I'm not really looking for work but I wont turn it down my main goal is education.
We have a new Arborist here in my town and already the mayor is shooting down her tree protection plans because the big money construction companies elected the mayor. I do not want her fight.
The lady has been an arborist for only 2 or 3 weeks (city arborist) and already she's learning tactics ie. defensive driving techniques. Next she'll have to learn counter sniping operations.


----------



## rich_h (Feb 6, 2006)

Extreme,

Congrats on the speaking engagement. I bet you will find it hardest part of your talk will be keeping the presentation under 5 hours. It seems that once you get a tree guy talking about trees they never shut up. This is not a bad thing by the way.

I just recently got back from a trip to Japan so if you need any pics from there I have ohhhhh around 500. Went totally crazy with the camera in Nikko and Kyoto. Got some great shots of huuuuuge Japanese Cedar trees in Nikko and well as the old Nikko Fir. Tons of pics of crazy Ginkgo trees in Tokyo as well. They actually start growing aerial roots in some areas. It blew my mind.

Good luck with the talk, you will do great.


----------



## clearance (Feb 6, 2006)

Treeco has some good advice about speaking, talk as you breath, not through your throat, sounds deeper and make eye contact. Practice, practice. Thats funny about your mayor being in with the big money developer crowd. Reminds me of Surrey B.C., did a lot of treework for them, they have a whole herd of arborists. The mayor was Doug McCallum, known to all as 'Dozer Doug. People have to get an arborist report to cut down one tree but if you are a developer...Log it, burn it, pave it.


----------



## xtremetrees (Feb 7, 2006)

Im now listed with the ISA speaker forum.
Ive emailed them about this, they really dont have many computer generated materials for presenting trees and proper tree care.
Incrediable isnt it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 7, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> I plan to buy my own projector at a whopping 600 bucks. If you have one can I rent it.lol



lol nothing! You CAN rent these things, and I recommend you do that for starters. You have other things to worry about while getting started.


Also, use handouts very carefully. As in, only if you MUST. Handouts take their attention off YOU. Not good.



> Don't forget action shots and funny slides if you can find them.



Good advice, but be careful with *joke telling*. If you are not _REALLY_ good at it, don't do it. Lousy jokes are deadly. Good jokes told badly are deadly. NOT telling jokes is no problem. Be BRUTALLY honest with yourself on this point.


Also, stay FAR away from things political or religious! You never know who you are going to inflame. 'Nuff said.

Go online and look for a book called, "You Are The Message." by Roger Ailes. Great stuff.


----------



## xtremetrees (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks all for the replys. Ya'll been a great help. The time is drawing closer for me, I have to combat the anxiety with action. Ya'll have givin me a place to start. Thansk again and please more tips.
Climb safe.


----------



## treeseer (Feb 10, 2006)

"Ive emailed them about this, they really dont have many computer generated materials for presenting trees and proper tree care."

ISA may not have canned presentations for you but they do have some good cd's. Go to Ed Gilman's site at the U of FL for ppts; he has several that are shareware.

I present regularly to MG's and always have an outdoor handson demo component. Have you walked the grounds and looked at trees you can work on to show them how?


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 7, 2006)

What a great honor it was. Today it happened, 20 or so MG's gather around to view my presentation. In the beggingn of the meeting I almost choked up during a prayer, as I felt a erie feeling of destiny.

Treeseer, I used alot of slides from the Univ. ofFLA, pruning guidelines. It was most helpful but the quality of pics was a low mb for a 8 foot projector screen.

I borrowed the gear (projector )from the extension agent via the MG's

In my search for these presentations about trees Sharon Lilly email me from the ISA. He asked me if I thought they should publicise slideshows about proper tree care, I told him they should and it should be based on testable domains, as well as champion trees by state, country, & county.

I was well recieved and fun was had by all. I did not get to do a hands on perhaps later this month thou I'm afraid that presentation is at the library.

I think its most important that the guidelines of proper pruning praticices be adhearded to, it is necessary that alot of the speaking be done verbatum from ISA I think.

It went well,
Thanks for the help and support


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 8, 2006)

lol I never knew. A lady taught a nation how to run a saw in the sky.


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 8, 2006)

*projector*

extrem, buy a projector. They are another great tool for tree talks, plus, they are totally cool for watching movies or favorite sporting events on a large wall at home.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 8, 2006)

'I did not get to do a hands on perhaps later this month thou I'm afraid that presentation is at the library."

They have trees at the library don't they? You could do a whole hour on Finding the Flare. The best education is to show while telling. I learned that in Kindygarten.

If you speak again you may want to buy some copies of the BMP's on Planting and Pruning, and have them for sale. $5.00, can't go wrong.

I used Gilman's slides on a big screen and did not see a clarity problem.

Did I meet you at TCI?


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 9, 2006)

Why should I show them the flare? I am a climber I cant sell fertilization their not interested I've tried PHC products, most arent interested.

It seems I'm specializing in structure see my bradford pears in the picture section bro


----------

